# What can I expect to pay in spousal support?



## NeedAdvice101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Forum, this is my first ever post on here.

Info:
In California
Married 4 years
No kids
No house

I found out my wife was cheating on me last week. Had a gigantic fight and divorce is now imminent. We have chosen to go the mediation route to save lawyer fees and remain civil with each other. We are being civil with each other and cooperating so far. We found a mediator we like and our first session is in a couple weeks.

I think we have the asset/debt division part somewhat close to being solved. I am just trying to get a feel for what I might be paying in spousal support.

From what I understand in CA I will basically pay her monthly for the next 2 years since we were married for 4 years.

Few details on our incomes and expenses which might help:
She currently has zero income, quit her job few months back to relocate closer to my job
She has a very high level of education, but there do not seem to be many jobs in her field in this area
My income is relatively high
Our expense budget was about 6500 a month combined
She is on my medical and dental insurance from my work, and she does have a chronic medical condition with expensive medications

What can I expect in spousal support?

Also I would love any general advice on mediation (are we doing the right thing?) and any divorce advice in general. This marriage cannot be saved, what she did is not forgivable to me. This whole thing is really new to me and I just found all this out last week.


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

Wow, you sound pretty calm, is my first thought. I'm sorry I don't know what spousal support numbers would be but the 2 year bit sounds right. 

I have been in mediation off and on for about six months, since my H left with another woman. It's been tough to keep emotions out of it. But it beats court. 

Re: divorce advice, I would make sure you're getting support and taking care of yourself physically and mentally. It's a blow for sure, and it can catch up with you.

All the best.


----------



## NeedAdvice101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I guess I am a generally pretty calm person, but this is the hardest thing I've ever been through. I am going to a therapist which is helping. I've got my family & friends close by who are supporting me.


----------



## sherri1997 (Jul 9, 2013)

WElcome and so sorry that you are here. IT is one of the hardest things you will ever go through but this board has tons of great people and a good place to go when you aren't feeling good. It always lifts me up to try and be strong!


----------



## ecotime47 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow bro, I am sorry you are going through this. It sounds like you are doing a good job of keeping your head through all of this. I do have one question. I guess I'm pretty ignorant but if she cheated on you, why is she entitled to any of your earnings? That has always confused me.


----------



## NeedAdvice101 (Aug 12, 2013)

edited


----------

